# Ernesettle Battery (Plymouth)



## Dark Descent (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a rather interesting site actually, still apparently MOD property however the only sign of recent use is the fact that the grass isn't very long. I first walked around to the front of the fort, but a car pulled up right beside me. Turns out it was the woman who owned the fields in-front of the fort and after speaking to her about the palmerston forts around plymouth, she let me walk around the fields and take some photos. 

























The first fort/battery i have been to that has the decking still around the walls 




WW2 fire watchers posts












cant see it very well but the counterscarp gallery




Thanks for looking


----------



## Mike L (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice pics, seems to be very well preserved. Any idea why it still seems to be MOD property?


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Because of where it is and what it overlooks. The MoD still have control of a couple of the batteries and Forts around the area. Most for training and this one due to its proximity to a highly restricted area.
There is also a high probabilty that that fort is linked by a tunnel to the very nearby restricted area.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 4, 2012)

interesting shots mate...thanks for sharing ur visit!


----------



## monkeyboy2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

another great set of pics must go there sometime


----------



## oldschoolfool (Dec 30, 2012)

hate seeing the state all the other forts are in.
this one being MOD property is probably in better condition.

cool pics


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 30, 2012)

Great pics! 
Was here recently myself delivering to the land owners, didnt have time to have a proper look around, wish i did now after seeing these pics!


----------

